# Testing Electronic Components Like a Profissional



## ي عمرو (20 يوليو 2008)

Dear All​ 
please help me to down load this book​ 
*author : Jestine Yong*​ 
*Testing Electronic Components*​ 
Thanx​


----------



## mnci (21 يوليو 2008)

sorry brother i didnot find this book free


----------



## ي عمرو (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks for your effort mnci


----------



## bahaalamin (15 يوليو 2009)

هاردلكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## ادور (18 يوليو 2009)

ok انا تمني ان توضح اكثر ممكن


----------



## Ahmed.Shaker (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أعتقد أن كتاب Art of Electronics 
وكتاب
بتاع لينزلى Electronic Servicing and Repairs فيهم معلومات جيده حول أختبار المكونات الألكترونيه وهما متاحيين على النت وأظن كتاب Art فى المنتدى بالتوفيق


----------



## ndi55 (28 مايو 2010)

*اليك هذه الكتب يا صديقي*

ولا اريد منك الا دعوة صادقة 
(ان يهديني الله تعالى وان يرزقني الزوجة الصالحة والذرية الصالحة ان شاء الله تعالى)​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/RsMJ2mLj/jestine_yong-electronics-e-boo.htm​


----------



## ndi55 (27 يناير 2011)

dear friends i really apologize for this dead link
anyway here are another topic for these books

http://alsafwa.ahlamountada.com/t2021-topic

I hope you like it


----------

